# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  hgh 3 times per week

## turk1968

Not so long ago there was a few people talking about the 3 x per week protocal for hgh in large dosages after training i believe. I can remember Gear saying this was getting more popular . Did this die a death quickly or is anyone still trying this . Are we still on the recomended 5/2 or 6/1 dosing.

Thanks

----------


## ScotchGuard

Think about this. The GH in your body is pulsed throughout the day in small dosage. The biggest one being about an hour after you go to bed. Your body is all about regulating stuff. It regulates sugars, insulin , amino, etc. Taking 3 huge doses a week seems to run contrary to your natural endo cycle. It would seem more logical to take smaller doses everyday. Just my .02

----------


## turk1968

Thanks for the reply.

I have been using hgh for the last 3 1/2 years (ansomone,blues ,greens) for about 9 months of each year. Im 48 ,trained from 16 till 30 ,packed up after serious knee injury and started back at 40.As i was mainly interested in fat loss i used the hgh 5/2 up to 10ius at times split 7am 10am and mid afternoon.Must admit the fat loss has been slow but very pleased overall.
I have just finished a long cut cycle and am the leaniest i have been since i was in my 20ies .Now in early 2007 Gear and a few others were saying that an eod protocal or large doses after training were becoming popular for mass gains. I didnt take too much notice as i was more interested in fat loss. As i am about to start another run of hgh my goals are this time to try to put a few quality pounds (hgh plus sust and tren ) . If i get no positive feed back then i will continue as before.

I have tried to find the threads in question but failed as yet but will keep looking.

Regards .

----------


## ScotchGuard

I'm all about learning. You should start a new thread and and log your progress. I'm sure there's more than myself interested in the data.

----------


## G-Force

> Think about this. The GH in your body is pulsed throughout the day in small dosage. The biggest one being about an hour after you go to bed. Your body is all about regulating stuff. It regulates sugars, insulin, amino, etc. Taking 3 huge doses a week seems to run contrary to your natural endo cycle. It would seem more logical to take smaller doses everyday. Just my .02


hgh is indeed distrubuted in pulses but i believe in males this is not a daily thing and actually occurs irregularly more like every other day rather than everyday in females

i have read a couple of studies suggesting this

also i believe you build up antibodies to hgh, giving u a tolerance to it, and so injecting 3 times a week or EOD makes more sense than ED

also it is worth noting that current research suggests that the hgh you inject wont peak for something like 12 hours (i may be out a couple of hours here?) after injection so doing it straight after workout would not make sense

anyway just my opinion - but based on current research i believe 3 times a week or EOD is best - and best to jab at night - so it peaks the next day - around the time of your workout

this is currently how i am running it

20 iu's sunday, 20ius tuesday and 20ius thursday
i workout monday wed and fri

i am bulking hard and not putting on a lb of fat

its all good

----------


## ScotchGuard

force, are you pinning all 20iu's in one sitting?

----------


## G-Force

> force, are you pinning all 20iu's in one sitting?


yep 20iu's before i go to bed 3 times a week
so 60 iu's per week
works out to around 8.6 iu's every day

----------


## ScotchGuard

I found this article about 3x injections. Ok, I'm convinced that 3X/wk injections are valid way of administering HGH. I tried IM for about two weeks. Felt great but when I stopped pinning subQ in my abs I started to accumulate body fat on my abs. I'm back to subQ in my abs to take advantage of the localized fat loss.

"It is tough to find out what the most effective dosages are. According to our sources, it is popular to use about .3 I.U./week for each pound of body weight. For example a person weighing 200lbs. will need 60 I.U. per week. The dosages can be injected intramuscularly three times a week broken into 20 I.U. injections. A more popular way to inject is subcutaneously (under the skin and above the muscle) using 1/2" insulin needles. When injected this way the dosage should be done daily in small intervals alternating to each side of the body with each injection. American doctors often prescribe a dosage of 2 I.U. per day, however a popular dosage is between 4-10 I.U. a day. When injecting GH, it is important to not inject in the same area every time."

----------


## ScotchGuard

I found this article about 3x injections. Ok, I'm convinced that 3X/wk injections are valid way of administering HGH. I tried IM for about two weeks. Felt great but when I stopped pinning subQ in my abs I started to accumulate body fat on my abs. I'm back to subQ in my abs to take advantage of the localized fat loss.

"It is tough to find out what the most effective dosages are. According to our sources, it is popular to use about .3 I.U./week for each pound of body weight. For example a person weighing 200lbs. will need 60 I.U. per week. The dosages can be injected intramuscularly three times a week broken into 20 I.U. injections. A more popular way to inject is subcutaneously (under the skin and above the muscle) using 1/2" insulin needles. When injected this way the dosage should be done daily in small intervals alternating to each side of the body with each injection. American doctors often prescribe a dosage of 2 I.U. per day, however a popular dosage is between 4-10 I.U. a day. When injecting GH, it is important to not inject in the same area every time."

----------


## OH REALLY

im on it as well at 4ius daily but i take it first thing in the morning

----------


## turk1968

force, 

are you i.m or sub q for your shots. 
At 3ius per pound that makes 75ius per week for me.

I am starting tomorrow so we shall see!!

----------


## sdc

Last time I ran hgh, I did eod injections and it seemed to work great and had no sides at all. Other than the typical numb hands that went away. I'm starting again and will again be doing eod. From what I have read it makes more sense and is much easier that ed. If I was on replacement therapy than maybe I'd do ed. But since I'm not EOD.

----------


## PT

i perfer twice a day injections

----------


## OH REALLY

man im so confused at this point

----------


## turk1968

If you ask 100 people if they have a headache what do they do ,you get many different answers as we are all different.Same with HGH .I think that the most common way people take it (along with myself) is twice per day,first thing and early morning with no shots more than 5ius.

Sometimes we have to break away from the agreed route and try something different.I cant believe there are any studies where people have been given larger dosages eod . This method may not work, may not be better or may be.If the sides get too bad then i will reduce back to 5/2 as before which as i said gave me slow but nice fat loss.

The only waste could be my ££ but being an old fat this is not a problem.


I will report back an honest account of the results.

----------


## G-Force

> i perfer twice a day injections


this method does work of course but in my opinion (going on studies) you are suppressing your own hgh production continuousy

the reason for 3 x a week jabs is that you are giving your body a rest from exogenous hgh and are allowing your body to use its own natural production

hgh is in your system for 12 hours (at least) after injection

if u inject twice daily - u are supressing your own hgh production every night

this is why i jab at night 3 x a week

the hgh is not in my system for 4 hours after jab - allowing for my own production to release after i fall asleep - then the expgenous hgh will kick in straight after
a double whammy of hgh

prob not important if you are using huge doses - in which case u may not be concerned with that extra 2 iu's of your own production

but i like to get as much bang for my buck as possible
considering the price of this stuff

----------


## rodge

> hgh is in your system for 12 hours (at least) after injection


but igf-I level stay elevated for much longer and this is what regulates the negative feedback loop.

-rodge

----------


## OH REALLY

ok what if you are using hgh and cjc1295 sould they be injected at the same time

----------


## peteroy01

cjc 1st then after 30min use GH

----------


## OH REALLY

> cjc 1st then after 30min use GH


please explain

----------


## OH REALLY

im so confused please what are we doing here help me....

----------


## goose

> cjc 1st then after 30min use GH


No 10 mins,you want to trick your system in thinking its a pulse,your riding the pulse,it does not recognise its hgh, this method, is very intricate in excution.3iu is ideal :Wink/Grin:

----------


## peteroy01

> No 10 mins,you want to trick your system in thinking its a pulse,your riding the pulse,it does not recognise its hgh, this method, is very intricate in excution.3iu is ideal


i thought it took at least 15min before CJC starts to do its job?

----------


## Ashop

> im on it as well at 4ius daily but i take it first thing in the morning


My last was 4 iu daily 
1 shot SUQ 2 iu in the AM
Then 2iu PWO

----------


## goose

> i thought it took at least 15min before CJC starts to do its job?


no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes,AT that point the GH pulse has about hit the peak,you want to introduce the HGH before the peak to ride the wave,this is why 10 mins.

----------


## OH REALLY

> no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes,AT that point the GH pulse has about hit the peak,you want to introduce the HGH before the peak to ride the wave,this is why 10 mins.


so am or pm

----------


## goose

> so am or pm


This can be done multiple times per day,10 mins after your cjc shot.

I shoot cjc+6 3 times per day,then PWO shoot 3iu of HGH 10 mins after,I found this combo the bomb :Wink/Grin:

----------


## OH REALLY

i dont plan on staying on the cjc it cant be good for you

----------


## goose

> i dont plan on staying on the cjc it cant be good for you


why do you say that???

----------


## G-Force

> but igf-I level stay elevated for much longer and this is what regulates the negative feedback loop.
> 
> -rodge


so 3 x a week with hgh would make more sense yes?

----------


## OH REALLY

> why do you say that???


because its making a glan inside your brain work harder.. stress

----------


## goose

> because its making a glan inside your brain work harder.. stress


But its safer than HGH.

Since recently I was on HGH for 10 months per year for the last 3-4 years,no problem.

----------


## OH REALLY

> But its safer than HGH.
> 
> Since recently I was on HGH for 10 months per year for the last 3-4 years,no problem.


How could it be safer then HGH? please explain

----------


## G-Force

goose i take it u dont agree with my 3 x a week hgh theory lol ?

whats the reason for taking it PWO?

----------


## OH REALLY

bump

----------


## bjpennnn

intresting i will be following this since i am picking up 400ius soon chyeahh

----------


## turk1968

In week 6 now ,hgh 3 x per week @24 ius per shot all in one go mon,wed,fri. Lets say that after 3-4 years of the 5/2 or 6/1 protocal at around 50-60 ius per week split up 2 or 3 shots per day, i dont think i will do anything else again other than 3 times per week as the overall results of my aas and hgh cycle have been the best i have had in years . Im no kid , im 48 years old and educated so have a logical approach to things including results. I have 2 weeks left of my cycle then i will if anyone wants i will post exactly what i did etc in detail.

----------


## N2Deep

Turk your results would be great. A competing bodybuilder at the gym and I talked about HGH and he brought up the 3x a week protocol. He said thats the only way he takes it.

----------


## OH REALLY

> In week 6 now ,hgh 3 x per week @24 ius per shot all in one go mon,wed,fri. Lets say that after 3-4 years of the 5/2 or 6/1 protocal at around 50-60 ius per week split up 2 or 3 shots per day, i dont think i will do anything else again other than 3 times per week as the overall results of my aas and hgh cycle have been the best i have had in years . Im no kid , im 48 years old and educated so have a logical approach to things including results. I have 2 weeks left of my cycle then i will if anyone wants i will post exactly what i did etc in detail.


turk can you pm me the right way to take hgh 3 times a week so i dont f this up....thanks

----------


## OH REALLY

what if i take 7 ius eod at night...

----------


## bjpennnn

i am so confused i feel like everything i thought i knew about hgh is wrong ohh no ha. So is it ok for soemone who is 24 to take 9ius 3 times a week or is that not enough. And why at night now compared to when you first wake up.

----------


## bjpennnn

seriously i am tripping i feel like this sounds in theory that it would work. I also like the idea of only injectign 3 times a weeek sounds pretty convenient.

----------


## turk1968

First i am no expert. What i do believe in is trying something different for yourself and see what happens to your body. I like to document everything i do with respect to training ,diet aas and hgh. The problem with the internet is if you search you can find a study saying "drink plenty of water its good for you" and another saying"dont drink too much water irs bad for you".Get my drift.

What annoys me is when people come on here and say that there is only one way to do anything based on some study and are not prepared to open their mind ,consider ,try and then make their decision based on there experiences rather than parroting round the same old info they read 10 minutes ago.A lack of debate has seemed to have come about. 

In a couple of weeks when i finish i will document exactly what i did and then maybe we can debate the results with peoples positive input as to where my gains have come from. 

I have not taken my hgh at night i have taken it all in one shot( 3 x 8iu green tops mixed with 1.5ml of solution) mon wed fri about 3pm in the afternoon about 1 hr before i train. This is not for any scientific reasoning this was just convienient for my life style.

I finish my hgh and aas in 2 weeks then i have an 8 week break and if bloods come back good back on for another 8 weeks hgh and aas.

----------


## bjpennnn

how old are you guys though when should i dose mine if i do 3 times a week protocal. i am 24 so i feel like if i took before i went to bed would mess me up is this correct?

----------


## YouSeeIt

Im am not sure about this but i did read something about this. I am also younger and I take my gh in the morning but if you are older you do not get your natural pulses as strong as when you were 24 so its recommended to do it at night as a replacement of your natural pulses. I agree with turk though about trying things a certain way and seeing how it works best for you. I dont know about how long it takes for the actual gh to hit your system after you do your shot so i cant say when the absolute best time to do it is. This thread is good though definitely a different method then the norm.

----------


## PT

im not a fan. i like 3ius 3 times a day

----------


## OH REALLY

im going to try pinning 8ius three times a weeks..

----------


## OH REALLY

ok i swiched it from 4ius a day to 10 ius 3 times a week

----------


## bjpennnn

keep us updated on how this works out for you man.

----------


## OH REALLY

> keep us updated on how this works out for you man.


well im in my first week and all the sides are back...

----------


## newcityboy32

If you click on the Human Growth Hormone link on the main web site here he quotes a research article on eod (3.5x per week) injections in children (The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism Vol. 87, No.8 3573-3577 - I googled it and read it ) - the point I think being that it does not cause your own body to stop producing and two years after they stopped injections they had higher IGF-1 levels than the kids who were given ed injections. Although the kids were given hGH for a different reason I think the results would apply here. I would rather not have my body shut down production and then try and get it restarted later.

----------


## newcityboy32

mist

----------


## Misery13

> If you ask 100 people if they have a headache what do they do ,you get many different answers as we are all different.Same with HGH .I think that the most common way people take it (along with myself) is twice per day,first thing and early morning with no shots more than 5ius.
> 
> Sometimes we have to break away from the agreed route and try something different.I cant believe there are any studies where people have been given larger dosages eod . This method may not work, may not be better or may be.If the sides get too bad then i will reduce back to 5/2 as before which as i said gave me slow but nice fat loss.
> 
> The only waste could be my ££ but being an old fat this is not a problem.
> 
> 
> I will report back an honest account of the results.


I agree...HGH...is versatile\compatable...it can be taken just about anyway you can think of smartly and stacked with just about anything you want and make some gains...its all in how much you ca afford...I'm prepping for my second cycle of it...first time was eod...this time 3 on 1 off...both are 2 iu's...

----------


## G-Force

> I agree...HGH...is versatile\compatable...it can be taken just about anyway you can think of smartly and stacked with just about anything you want and make some gains...its all in how much you ca afford...I'm prepping for my second cycle of it...first time was eod...this time 3 on 1 off...both are 2 iu's...


u get results from 2iu's??  :Hmmmm:

----------


## goose

> goose i take it u dont agree with my 3 x a week hgh theory lol ?
> 
> whats the reason for taking it PWO?


i think you could be right,Im doing EOD on my next run in a month.With that you got more of a balance of both worlds.

----------


## bjpennnn

I am so happy you guys posted up your follow up on he 3 times a week dose. keep us posted.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

i think when i run gh i will try out this 3 times a week procedure, i like the way it sounds.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

would also like to hear what marcus thinks of all this!

----------


## bjpennnn

> would also like to hear what marcus thinks of all this!


word

----------


## OH REALLY

bump

----------


## RippedtoHell

A little off topic.. how are you guys running gh and igf PW? Gh suppose to avoid eating but igf you are not?? I'm thinking of using igf pre workout since it has a long half life and gh PW(empty stomach). :Hmmmm: .anyone figure this out?

----------


## the big 1

> A little off topic.. how are you guys running gh and igf PW? Gh suppose to avoid eating but igf you are not?? I'm thinking of using igf pre workout since it has a long half life and gh PW(empty stomach)..anyone figure this out?


I think you would be better off doing gh on an empty stomache first thing in the morning and igf after a workout in the muscle for local growth, i probably wrong, but i think thats how its done, wait for a vet to reply, GEAR is the man for this question

----------


## GUP

any more opinions on this 3 x week set up ? for those trying it out vs ed ?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

hgh does have a short half life only a couple of hours. Im not so sure the eod procedure would be the best. Im doing mine 5iu a day 7 days a week. I havent read of anyone who has shut down their pituitary gland.

----------


## GUP

I am also still on 5iu ed one shot at 4am 1 hour before cardio

----------

